# Weetabix for carb source ?



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys,

I know that whole grain rice and sweet potatoes and such are mentioned alot for carbs sources but whats the consensus on Weetabix ?

Seen a few people say they have them in shakes instead of oats.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

i have added em to shakes once or twice but i prefer oats in shakes tbh.

but they are a good source of carbs in the morning, i switch between porridge and weetabix every other week.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I love weetabix! Great for energy


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I was thinking of having them for breakfast with milk and some honey, maybe a little yogurt or something.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

weetabix are epic, although im cutting so eat the cheap sunny bisks from asda 162 calories with 125ml semi milk


----------



## Fluffchucker (May 17, 2011)

Great source of carbs, 36.5g in a double biscuit serving IIRC, I love them.... 5-6 amd a bowl of milk.... Great snack!

Don't forget cereals for PWO either, think outside the box. Saves getting bored of the same thing. I picked up the Pop Tart trick from PScarb.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i'm more ofa shreded wheat man myself


----------



## Fluffchucker (May 17, 2011)

Honey Nut Cheerios.... Another alternative!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Fluffchucker said:


> Great source of carbs, 36.5g in a double biscuit serving IIRC, I love them.... 5-6 amd a bowl of milk.... Great snack!


Glad you pointed the double biscuit serving out, I had been taking the nutritional values as per biscuit but it's actually for 2. Amended my macros


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Loving the weetabix, Ive replaced my oats with them and its solved 95% of my bloating problems!


----------



## Dimo (Apr 6, 2012)

Anyone tried the chocolate or syrup flavours???


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I eat 6 weetabix every morning alongside a 60g shake and a banana, vitamins and fish oils


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Loving the weetabix, Ive replaced my oats with them and its solved 95% of my bloating problems!


Interesting - I get gut bloat if I eat wheat (esp wholegrain) in any great quantity, but never have that trouble with oats.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

3 weetabix in a bowl bang some milk in 1 minute in the microwave a tablespoon of splenda & were on for a winner


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Andy 67 said:


> Interesting - I get gut bloat if I eat wheat (esp wholegrain) in any great quantity, but never have that trouble with oats.


I'm the opposite oats clog me up and stick to my insides, wheat flies through me and pretty much comes out as it goes in lol


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I ate 8 eggs scrambled, 3 spoons of PB and an activia yogurt. I'm cutting tho :cool2:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dimo said:


> Anyone tried the chocolate or syrup flavours???


using the weetabix choc chip bite size for a snack/cheat meal etc. Gorgoeus!

imagine theyre pretty tasty in a homemade weight gainer blend with chocolate whey.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

whats this poptart trick


----------

